# 1970 GTO Aftermarket wheel / tire combo issue. I messed up



## Gunner75 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello GTO Forum. In 2010 I finished my 1970 GTO Restoration. All factory car including 5 factory wheels. Ran them however 2 were out of spec due to a previous incident. Saved them for shows. 

I opted for American Racing Wheels VN3095761 15x7 5x120.65, 3.76 backspacing, -6mm offset all around.
I installed Mickey Thompson P235/60/15's all around. Wasn't what I wanted on the rear, but it was better than the 14x7's or whatever the factory is. 

Fast forward to today. I jumped on Summit and Jegs to purchase a couple rear wheels and tires to match this set up but to up the size. Order is in and I didn't get it canceled soon enough. 

I ordered the following:
2-VN30958561, 15x8.5 (3.75" backspacing, -24 offset)
2-P275/60/R15 Sportsman S/T
As I figure these wheels will move my tire out 1.5". 
I think I need about 4.5" backspacing with a 0 offset to fit that tire without interference. 
Dang it, The other AMR wheels offer different backspacing, but not these. 

Any input? Pictured below are all P235/60/15 on 15x7 (26.1" Tall tires, 3.75" BS, -.6offset)


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Typically you would use 4.25" backspace with 0 offset. Not the same car, but my 66 has 15x7 4.25 BS (factory Rallye 1's) with 275/60/15.


----------



## Gunner75 (Aug 7, 2020)

Thank you sir. Gonna have to start over it appears.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Gunner75 said:


> Thank you sir. Gonna have to start over it appears.


Depending on the return policy, you might as well try them out. Ceratinly you cannot mount a tire, but if you can take one out of the box and try it on the car, You can hold the tire up to it as well. You'll at least get an idea of if it's close or not. Hopefully it'll be clearly right or clearly wrong. Almost worst case to have it look so close that you can't tell w/o actually mounting the tire.


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

I had Weldcraft in Livonia Michigan add more backspacing to a set of Cragars. They did a very nice job


----------



## Gunner75 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Gunner75 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Gunner75 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Gunner75 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Gunner75 (Aug 7, 2020)

15x7, 3.81" backspacing, 235/60/15 for reference.


----------



## Gunner75 (Aug 7, 2020)

Looks like I need to go with Torq-Thrust D wheels, 15x7 with 4" backspacing up front, and 15x8 with 4.25 or 4.5" backspacing in the rear to run 235/60/15 in the front and 255 or 275 60 15 in the rear. I like the idea of 1" difference front to back, so maybe 255's would be the way to go.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I would say you'd have difficulty going with those wheels. I think you're onto the combo with 15x8 with 4-4.25 BS. Think hard on the size, I predict you go with the 255s, you'll be looking at it wishing you'd gone 275  Unless you don't want the height for the loss of gear ratio. 255's about 3/4" wider than 235 and 275's about 1 2/3" wider.


----------

